
Can you commit 10 min/day to being a better ally to the Black community? - estitesc
https://newdaynew.me/june
======
estitesc
Hello, Evan here, creator of newDay, but NOT the creator of the "Justice in
June" 30 day course for becoming a better ally. I want to be clear about that.
That was created by some awesome people and can be found directly here:
[https://cutt.ly/ayNiPTK](https://cutt.ly/ayNiPTK)

What I did do though, was spend the past week building a feature into my app
that let's you quickly and easily schedule these 10min/day sessions and even
if you aren't a newDay user, you can export to GCal!

It's an important time particular for those of us who are not Black to stand
with the Black community and use whatever platforms we have to amplify the
message.

